# Fort Pickens - 3/13/11 - Fishing Report



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

New member old reader,
My brother and I went to Fort Pickens to try our luck catching a few sheephead since the buzz started when they moved into the area on greater numbers. GB&T was sold out of Fiddlers so we reached deep for a couple dozen live shrimp. We started fishing around 10 am, close to the second rockpile west of the pier. In four hours we only saw one sheephead taken by a young boy in a boat just fifty yards from shore. With less than a handful of bites between us we peeled a couple shrimp and tried for a stray pomp but again came up empty. We were using long thank #4 hooks, 18" flour leader, with 1 oz weight Carolina rig. Just not our day. And the divers were probably not helping with the constant splashing.


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

I would loose the long shank #4 hooks. Last time I went after sheep we used #2 circle and caught sheep and bull reds in pass.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ditto on the long shank. I had great luck with 12# flouro too. The lighter the better. Same with the hooks. Try to go small. We had great luck with Fiddlers but it all depends on the day really. Sometimes it shrimp, sometimes fiddlers, sometimes oysters. Other times no luck at all. I try to use a 1/2 - 3/4 oz in a moderate current. Use split shots in a slacker current. Hope this helps.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

*Smaller Huh?*

Thanks for the replies, will try the changes. The rig was one of those they sell down at GB&T. My bro told me that you have to get down past a hard bony spot in the front of a sheepies mouth so the rig looked reasonable to me. They just weren't biting Sunday,and there were a lot of hooks in the water. Guess that's why they call it fishin and not catching.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

We were at the pier sat and only caught 1 by hook in 10 hours. Lay week we got seven in about 4 hours. They just haven't been biting out there lately.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

when they wont bite and the waters clear, get the bow out... is bow fishing allowed at fort pickens, i havent done it in a few years and never went there, my advice is pointless without knowing if its legal there lol


----------

